# A&K Residence Club has First Look Forward



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 19, 2009)

A&K Residence Club has First Look Forward 
- from the Sherpa Report


Richard


----------



## Vacation Dude (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Multiz321

You posted 10 new threads with nothing more than a link to another website.

Thanks, but it is really kinda useless. 

Why don't you just summarize all the links into one post rather than create separate threads with links to another website.

Do you work for Sherpa or are you getting paid to promote that site?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 20, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> Hey Multiz321
> 
> You posted 10 new threads with nothing more than a link to another website.
> 
> ...



Vacation Dude -

No I don't work for Sherpa.

It may be useless to you but I don't think it was useless to all Tuggers.
Look at the numbers who have read the various links and you will see that they're not uniform.

I realize they all came from the same Sherpa report but I thought it would be
easier to separate the different topics to their individual links rather than for someone to only read the first link and not realize their was other info in the report.

Sorry if it rubbed you the wrong way.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Vacation Dude (Mar 20, 2009)

no problem or offense taken, I was just tired of clicking on TEN new threads only to be directed to another website.

Something smelled foul, but hey, that is only my opinion.

I never read all the Sherpa reports, but I would rather get a short summary in one post (if possible).

I am sure you would get the same amount of readers and possible more if these were condensed into one new thread post rahter than a bunch or links.

Many people post links to Yahoo news articles, etc. but there is often more to the thread than a link to another site.

Sorry if I accused you of working for Sherpa, but I am sure they appreciate the TUG users that click on your post links.


----------

